# Latest shawl finished



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello KP'rs. I just finished what I call my Cappuccino Shawl... I tried to use the pattern by Olga Buraya Kefelian ($7.00 on Ravelry). I have never paid that much for a pattern and it wasn't working for me at all, so I tossed it and did my own thing. I am very happy with the results... Hope you like it.


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful !


:thumbup: :thumbup: 


Sorry the pattern sucked.

Hopefully you left a review at Raverly.
:evil:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

gorgeous!


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

It looks so elegant.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Oh my, that is stunning! Beautiful design and color.


----------



## sunflower1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Beautiful color and design. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Sorry the pattern sucked.

Hopefully you left a review at Raverly.
:evil:[/quote]
No I haven't... just in case I'M the problem... it's always a possibility!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That's beautiful! I love it!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and work.Love the colours.


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

I love the colors and the way they work in your design. Stunning shawl!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Wow you did great, how long did it take to make??
I love it.


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

NotherNickel said:


> Hello KP'rs. I just finished what I call my Cappuccino Shawl... I tried to use the pattern by Olga Buraya Kefelian ($7.00 on Ravelry). I have never paid that much for a pattern and it wasn't working for me at all, so I tossed it and did my own thing. I am very happy with the results... Hope you like it.


You don't need a pattern.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful shawl :-D


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> Wow you did great, how long did it take to make??
> I love it.


Thank you... I'm glad you like it... it took me about four weeks... I take many breaks due to wrist/thumb pain. I've tried switching to continental, hoping that will give me some relief, but I end up with twisted stitches.


----------



## cinjean48 (Sep 16, 2013)

I love the way it shimmers! You did a beautiful job


----------



## cinjean48 (Sep 16, 2013)

I love the way it shimmers! You did a beautiful job


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Wow, that is lovely, I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I love what you created!


----------



## xiao love (Aug 5, 2014)

beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

NotherNickel said:


> Hello KP'rs. I just finished what I call my Cappuccino Shawl... I tried to use the pattern by Olga Buraya Kefelian ($7.00 on Ravelry). I have never paid that much for a pattern and it wasn't working for me at all, so I tossed it and did my own thing. I am very happy with the results... Hope you like it.


Your shawl is beautiful, what yarn did you use it is so beautiful and you have done a fantastic job ..well done
:thumbup:


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I am sure i have seen this pattern or very similar on crystal palace site


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Really beautiful!


----------



## Rena67 (Jan 15, 2014)

skinny minnie said:


> I am sure i have seen this pattern or very similar on crystal palace site


would it have been this one 
http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsN-S/nocturneDK-FanShawl.html


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful work.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

You should be a designer. That is amazing. Are you going to sell the pattern? I would purchase it from you. That is beautiful.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

That's beautiful, great job!


----------



## Sanibean (Apr 11, 2013)

Just beautiful!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow, it is beautiful. Well done :thumbup:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Pretty shawl. Reminds me of one from Crystal Palace yarns website. I like your choice of color.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

You did a wonderful job of improvising. Love the cappuccino colors.


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Doing 'your own thing' definitely worked. Your shawl is amazing!


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Looks very nice!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Just beautiful! Well done.. :thumbup:


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

NotherNickel said:


> Thank you... I'm glad you like it... it took me about four weeks... I take many breaks due to wrist/thumb pain. I've tried switching to continental, hoping that will give me some relief, but I end up with twisted stitches.


Thank you,

I have learned just, the eastern continental and it really helps with
the thumb and wrist pain, I have Calcified tendinitis and arthritis as
well, and it is quite painful.

You don't have to move everything as much and it also help to 
keep from dropping stitches. I watch you tube several times.

hope it works for you.


----------



## Stitchintwin (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice. . .love the pattern! 

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Rena67 said:


> would it have been this one
> http://www.straw.com/crystalpalaceyarns/patterns/regpatts4/yarnsN-S/nocturneDK-FanShawl.html


Thank you... the link you provide, shows a shawl that's essentially the same as the one I knitted. I used simple garter stitch, so mine is not lacy. Now I'm $7.00 poorer, imagine how upset I was on discovering I could have got an almost identical pattern, FREE on Ravelry... must remember to check there first!

Thanks to all, for the kind words about my shawl.


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Casey47 said:


> Doing 'your own thing' definitely worked. Your shawl is amazing!


Thank you, I'm so glad you like it... 
P.S. Seems you and I are on the same wavelength with our avatars, 'cept mine looks a whole lot happier than yours... even tho he has a very prickly cactus growing out of his noggin!


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

DeeDeeJenks said:


> Thank you,
> 
> I have learned just, the eastern continental and it really helps with
> the thumb and wrist pain, I have Calcified tendinitis and arthritis as
> ...


Thanks for the info. I didn't realize there were different continental styles... I'm going to check-out Eastern Continental right now!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

It's beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## settermom (Dec 19, 2012)

mildredL2 said:


> Oh my, that is stunning! Beautiful design and color.


DITTO THAT!!!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

NotherNickel said:


> Thanks for the info. I didn't realize there were different continental styles... I'm going to check-out Eastern Continental right now!


Here are a couple to check.


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Thank you for the links... I just tried this method and I'm all thumbs, but there's certainly less motion needed... I'll persevere!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

"your own thing" turned out beautifully. Color is lovely.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

NotherNickel said:


> Thank you for the links... I just tried this method and I'm all thumbs, but there's certainly less motion needed... I'll persevere!


As it is something different, I had to work at it awhile, but the first
thing I knitted this way was a small blanket in Basket weave. It
became easier as I went along, start with something small and 
work up. you'll get it!!


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Yours is gorgeous!


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

WOW! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

It's absolutely gorgeous! I love the sheen.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

I love the way the light hits the yarn and gives it a sense of movement, like seashells in the moonlight.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's beautiful and I love the colours&#128158;


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MrsB said:


> I love the way the light hits the yarn and gives it a sense of movement, like seashells in the moonlight.


What a beautiful description 💞


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

MrsB said:


> I love the way the light hits the yarn and gives it a sense of movement, like seashells in the moonlight.


What a beautiful description!!! Thank You


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

What a beautiful creation!!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Simply beautiful!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love how the yarn blended. Great job.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Which yarn did you use? Beautiful work!


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## kammyv4 (Aug 6, 2012)

Beautiful, I would say you didn't need the pattern as stunning as this is.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I love shawls like that. It was very interesting that you did it in a monochrome pattern.


----------



## filfac (Nov 4, 2013)

Love it&#128522;


----------



## Vickie M (May 10, 2014)

Love the pattern and changes in colors.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Your shawl is beautiful. I love the softness of the earthy colors. I will look at the pattern later to see what you set out to get. Whatever happened, it may have been for the best, b/c this is unique and lovely!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Stunning!! You are very talented.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

Wow that's really different- I like it :thumbup:


----------



## knitwit549 (Oct 10, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: That is gorgeous. Love the way the colors play


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Wow! It's a beauty!


----------



## Jean Large (Nov 29, 2013)

Your choice of yarn makes the pattern you used just sing. Wonderful!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Stunning! Beautiful work and design! Wow!!!


----------



## Deemeegee (Mar 9, 2013)

Good for you! It is gorgeous!


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Stunning!!!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Love it!!


----------



## Carol Ann7 (Aug 5, 2014)

Your shawl is stunning! Would you mind sharing what yarn you used and the colour? It is so classy!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful, colors are fantastic.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, What can I say. Gorgeous !


----------



## Fitzknitz (Apr 29, 2012)

That's beautiful and looks just like its name


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

That is just beautiful. The colors go so nice together!!!!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Excellent! Love the color and shimmer. Very nice.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Its gorgeous!


----------



## NannyMuriel (Sep 16, 2012)

It is really beautiful and unique
Are you going to sell your pattern
I would love to make it for our church ministry craft
Group we try to make each one a little different color type of yarn or pattern I would love to make a few in your design
We give them to hospice groups and to Mary's house for women in Chemo
NannyMuriel



shawls


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

can you tell us how to do it your way. this is gorgous!!!!!


NotherNickel said:


> Hello KP'rs. I just finished what I call my Cappuccino Shawl... I tried to use the pattern by Olga Buraya Kefelian ($7.00 on Ravelry). I have never paid that much for a pattern and it wasn't working for me at all, so I tossed it and did my own thing. I am very happy with the results... Hope you like it.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

WOW! That is stunning and you did a fantastic job!


----------



## supreetb (Jun 8, 2014)

Beautiful shawl.


----------



## israpixie (Dec 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## pebblecreek (Mar 13, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## chasse52 (Jan 11, 2013)

Awesome!! What is the colorway that you used?


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

It's beautiful,just hope mine turns out as nice


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

WOW!! I Like!!


----------



## Janina (May 2, 2011)

It is absolutely BEAUTIFUL. Just love the colours and the way the pattern is made. Beautiful work.


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

NotherNickel said:


> Thank you... I'm glad you like it... it took me about four weeks... I take many breaks due to wrist/thumb pain. I've tried switching to continental, hoping that will give me some relief, but I end up with twisted stitches.


You must be doing the purl in "combined continental" style (it was how I learned). To eliminate the twist, either knit the knit stitch through the back loop (the leg at the back of the stitch is further forward in this method, which causes the twist if you don't knit tbl) or be sure the yarn is going over, rather than under, when making the purl stitch. You Tube has lots of videos on combined continental.


----------



## rxhunt (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow, It looks very much like its name! I love it.


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

I do like it. With results like this you don't need a pattern.


----------



## windpins (Jan 15, 2012)

Your shawl is beautiful. I'll bet you get tons of compliments when you wear it.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

It's the most beautiful shawl I've seen in a very long time. Very elegant, indeed. Is your pattern one you could share? And what yarn did you use?


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

I am joining the crowd to say how spectacular your shawl is. I will gladly shift my "to do" list to put your pattern right at the top. I would love to know what yarn you used and if you plan on sharing your gorgeous pattern.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Love the color variation!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Simply gorgeous! :-D


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

It just glistens... beautiful!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

WOW, you came up with a gorgeous pattern!


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Wow, that is beautiful.


----------



## marchar (Jul 1, 2011)

Love the pattern and monochrome effect of yarn. Any chance that you could share your pattern?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a gorgeous design! You did a beautiful job! I didn't see any answer on what yarn you used. Please share - it is perfect in this project!


----------



## Gullasel (Jan 17, 2014)

It is beautiful and the pattern truly catches the eye .. well done

G


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

very nice


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Beautiful work. The name you chose for it is very appropriate.


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

It's both unique and beautiful.


----------



## susieO (Aug 18, 2011)

lovely! pretty pattern of thecolor...


----------



## calicolover (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm glad you did your own thing...it is fabo! Love the color of the yarn too.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl. You did a beautiful job with re-designing. Your color play is really special on this. Sorry about a bad pattern. I know what you mean about not saying anything on the chance you might not have understood something. I have noticed that not all designers present their patterns in the same "way" which does not help.


----------



## villae (Nov 8, 2012)

That is soooooooooooo beautiful....

just love it..please tell us what yarn you used....

villae


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

looks great, you did a wonderful job.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Very classy!!


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

Very pretty. Almost looks like a very soft fur. Hope that wasn't insulting I meant it as a positive compliment


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Stunning! Wonderful work.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

it's gorgeous! love the colorway!


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

sorry to hear about the pattern as I bought it, just haven't tried it yet. I am SO loving your shawl - the color is perfect for everything. Great job.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Beautiful! I love that your shawl is nice and big. Please share the yarn choice and your pattern.


----------



## Condia (Jul 24, 2012)

Stunning, I just love the coloring!


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl ! You are very talented !


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice&#128522;


----------



## whitelawcs (Sep 12, 2011)

Your colors are really nice.


----------



## Cheryl Straub (Mar 20, 2014)

It looks shiny, like dragon scale. I love it.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Stunning!


----------



## Lynncard12 (Mar 1, 2013)

I LOVE the shawl. You did great work. So since the pattern didn't work...what is the pattern you came up with.


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

Love your shawl! I too, like others, would LOVE TO KNOW the name and colorway of your yarn =-= please tell. 
Thanks


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm not a "fan" of shawls, but yours is absolutely perfect! I love the color and the style. You go, Girl! You are terrific!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, you need to publish 'your own thing' pattern. Love it!

kk


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

I love it... Reminds me of Bird's feathers.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! The colorway makes it - and perfect name!


----------



## tinykneecaps (Dec 6, 2012)

This is really a lovely piece. The shading and colors are very unusual. Not a fan of lacy shawls, but this is just up my alley.


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

jrpiano said:


> Which yarn did you use? Beautiful work!


Hello... The yarn I used is Red Heart Boutique, Unforgettable. 
Color: Cappuccino. Glad you like it.


----------



## cialea (Jan 8, 2014)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Peanut Tinker (Oct 10, 2012)

NotherNickel said:


> Hello KP'rs. I just finished what I call my Cappuccino Shawl... I tried to use the pattern by Olga Buraya Kefelian ($7.00 on Ravelry). I have never paid that much for a pattern and it wasn't working for me at all, so I tossed it and did my own thing. I am very happy with the results... Hope you like it.


The shawl just shines with the way those colour way blend! Marvellous!!!


----------



## Carol Ann7 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you for giving us the information concerning the yarn. Now can you give us an idea on what you did to produce such a lovely pattern? I know, I know, we are all so inquisitive.


----------



## Carol Ann7 (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you for giving us the information concerning the yarn. Now can you give us an idea on what you did to produce such a lovely pattern? I know, I know, we are all so inquisitive.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Brilliant.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW - I love it - maybe write your own patterns is the way to go


----------



## byrdgirl (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful. :thumbup:


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Pretty !


----------



## chriscappo (Jan 15, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

WOW! Gorgeous


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

NotherNickel said:


> Hello... The yarn I used is Red Heart Boutique, Unforgettable.
> Color: Cappuccino. Glad you like it.


Thanks for the yarn information. Again, your shawl is certainly a WINNER!!


----------



## ladymjc (Jan 21, 2013)

My first thought was "Oh Wow"!!! Absolutely gorgeous.. love the shading of the colors.. thanks for sharing..


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Amazing! Love it. What was the yarn you used?


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

It looks iridescent, at least in that light. Just beautiful.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Everything about this shawl is beautiful, design, colour and knitting


----------



## missysmommy (Jun 30, 2012)

Its beautiful!


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

This shawl is beautiful, I just love it!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous. You don't need no stinkin' pattern... Wonderful yarn and the way the colors flow is extraordinary. I WANT one.... Great work.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

DHobbit said:


> Beautiful !
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: cappuccino is perfect name.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

All I can say is that "your own thing" really works! Beautiful, and the yarn is amazing. It really brings out the design.


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

What is the name of that gorgeous yarn?


----------



## CindysKnitN (Oct 15, 2012)

Very beautiful. What yarn did you use?


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

I certainly DO like your gorgeous shawl! How nice that you could salvage it and design your own when you could not get the other pattern to work. I think it is perfection in every way! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Gorgeous shawl ! Nice color. &#9829;


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Absolutely gorgeous. You don't need no stinkin' pattern... Wonderful yarn and the way the colors flow is extraordinary. I WANT one.... Great work.


Had to laugh at your "don't need no stinkin' pattern"... that's what our bandleader says when one of our band-members doesn't show up for rehearsal... of course he substitutes the missing instrument for "pattern". Thanks for the good laugh! Glad you like the shawl


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Simply lovely! You did a great job!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful design and color!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## gbelle (Apr 27, 2013)

That is so fabulous!!!


----------



## gbelle (Apr 27, 2013)

That is so fabulous!!!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Beautiful shawl, love the color and design.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

What is the yarn you used, if you don't mind telling?


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

I posted yarn info, but for some reason it's not showing up, so I'll try again. It's Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable in the colour Cappuccino... Hence the name for my shawl. Sorry but I'm not sure if it took 4 or 5 balls.


----------



## Diane1945 (May 25, 2012)

It is gorgeous...simply elegant & gorgeous.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

NotherNickel said:


> Hello KP'rs. I just finished what I call my Cappuccino Shawl... I tried to use the pattern by Olga Buraya Kefelian ($7.00 on Ravelry). I have never paid that much for a pattern and it wasn't working for me at all, so I tossed it and did my own thing. I am very happy with the results... Hope you like it.


wow just lovely. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

NotherNickel said:


> I posted yarn info, but for some reason it's not showing up, so I'll try again. It's Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable in the colour Cappuccino... Hence the name for my shawl. Sorry but I'm not sure if it took 4 or 5 balls.


Your yarn posting is on page 9 of messages. This has been a popular topic because it is SO pretty!


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

I am overwhelmed by the response to my Cappuccino shawl. Thank you so much, for taking the time to convey all the kind words. 

I'm working the next one in Lion Brand, Vanna White Glamour, in colour "Purple Topaz"... The silver sparkle that runs thru it will be great fun to wear in the evening. It will be smaller than Cappuccino, but if it looks too small, I'll just keep adding "fans" till I get what I want. Thanks again to all. :lol:


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

NotherNickel said:


> I posted yarn info, but for some reason it's not showing up, so I'll try again. It's Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable in the colour Cappuccino... Hence the name for my shawl. Sorry but I'm not sure if it took 4 or 5 balls.


Thanks for the info...it is gorgeous!


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Wonderful job and I hope you wrote down your pattern because all of us will want a copy. Looks great in that yarn.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Your own thing is beautiful. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh Luv it :thumbup:


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

sharmend said:


> Your yarn posting is on page 9 of messages. This has been a popular topic because it is SO pretty!


Thanks for the info... and the kind words. I had never noticed the page ##'s showing at the bottom, I though all the messages just disappeared after a while... silly me!


----------



## Lyn in IL (Mar 12, 2013)

Now that's a work of art! Just beautiful.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Beautiful .. looks like fish scales to me. Love it!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

&#128522;lovely shawl, very well done!


----------



## Joyce Locklin (Apr 18, 2014)

Stunning....and I love the color too!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Quite stunning!!


----------



## CrochetorKnit (Feb 15, 2013)

STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## litelmommy (Sep 13, 2011)

Your pattern rocks! The way the gradient color changes work within it are beautiful.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

NotherNickel said:


> Thank you... I'm glad you like it... it took me about four weeks... I take many breaks due to wrist/thumb pain. I've tried switching to continental, hoping that will give me some relief, but I end up with twisted stitches.


I use continental n my stitches were twisted for decades but I never had a teacher and didn't know What I was looking at until a couple years ago.

Mine had to do with how I approached the needle insertion and how I wrapped the yarn --almost like a clockwise, counterclockwise thing. I had no idea I still can't verbally des cribe it but I really can't.

Find yourself a good teacher or someone on KP that can help. It took under ten seconds for Beth to identify my problem.


----------



## NannyMuriel (Sep 16, 2012)

I just wondering if you could share your pattern since your shawl has been changed in several ways from the one on Ralvery
I would love to try it
NannyMuriel


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

This is just beautiful!!


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. I, too, would love to have the pattern as you adapted it. thanks for sharing your lovely creation!


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

eye catching


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

Just stunning! Hope you can share the pattern. I really love it.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Hello KP'rs and to all those who've requested the pattern for my Cappuccino shawl.... I couldn't make any headway with the ARANAMI shawl pattern, purchased from Ravelry, so I wouldn't recommend it... but they have at least two other shawls that are similar. The two I'm referring to are more "fancy" than mine... I was content to let the yarn do all the work. In an earlier post I named the two I'm referring to, but right now I'm at a loss... if you cant locate them, please look back at my earlier posts. Happy Knitting!


----------



## clippedwings (Feb 12, 2011)

That is great. Very beautiful.


----------



## alekie (Apr 8, 2013)

The patterns NotherNickel may be referring to are:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swing-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fandango-shawl-archived
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nocturne-fan-shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/art-deco-fan-shawl

The first 3 patterns are free from Ravelry.
Her yarn was Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable - Cappuccino


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

alekie said:


> The patterns NotherNickel may be referring to are:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/swing-shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fandango-shawl-archived
> ...


Wow! Those are great patterns! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yarnstormer (Feb 14, 2013)

It's gorgeous. Absolutely!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Wow, your own thing is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bleeshea (Jul 12, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the color way! Looks warm and cozy! Nice job.


----------



## Birchwoods (Apr 1, 2012)

It is simiply gorgeous. What yarn did you use? Beautiful color.
Barb


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

Beautifully knitted and the colour effects in the yarn are stunning


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Birchwoods said:


> It is simiply gorgeous. What yarn did you use? Beautiful color.
> Barb


So glad you like it... I used "Red Heart Boutique Unforgettable", in color Cappuccino, cant remember if I used 4 or 5 balls.


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Stunning is the word that comes to mind... a wonderful 'change of plan' outcome :thumbup:


----------



## eclara (Feb 14, 2011)

nice


----------



## prolife (Aug 10, 2013)

outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!thank you, jude


----------



## NannyMuriel (Sep 16, 2012)

I was thinking of trying to make your
beautiful shawl for hospice and since you didn't
Use a pattern how did you get the yarn to make such a great
Pattern it looks like waves or fans
Any help would be greatly appreciate
Nanny Muriel


----------



## Lucille103 (Aug 14, 2011)

Its beautiful - hope you write down the pattern


----------



## daisychains (Feb 11, 2014)

can you put the pattern on here so I can write it down it looks lovelyxx


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

sharmend said:


> That is a gorgeous design! You did a beautiful job! I didn't see any answer on what yarn you used. Please share - it is perfect in this project!


So sorry... I'm sure I posted the yarn I used somewhere in this thread. It is "Red Heart Boutique, Unforgettable". Color: Capucchino.

I am about to block another... same design, but very different... I absolutely love it!!! Will post a pic. when my neighbor is available to model.


----------



## BonnieMcC (Feb 22, 2014)

Beautiful shawl! I love how the color changes work with it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Beautiful job - great choice with that colourway giving it such subtle shading..
Too bad your pattern purchase went to waste.


----------

